# Vaginal Pain at top



## jands

My wife is 38 y/o and pregnant. First Child. Was bleeding from week 11 until week 14 and stopped. now almost week 16. Everything with the baby is fine. Ultrasound, heartbeat, NT ultrasound, genetics, everything normal. She is normal body type, etc

Since about the same time the bleeding stopped, at week 14, her vagina has been hurting terribly. It started for a few days as the entire vagina, and now is near the top (closer to bellybutton). She can hardly walk, and is trying to be active by going to market, mall, walks, etc but it seems to make it worse. She can't even turn over in bed at night without having intense pain in her vagina.

It is not a bartholyn cyst as the doctor said that is on the other side. OBGYN checked her out two times, two weeks apart, with a VERY thorough examination inside and out and cannot find anything. The glands on left and right side of vagina near clitorus seem swollen to her and to me, one a little more than the other side, but doctor felt all that and again said it is completely normal.

Ice seems to give some relief. OBGYN gave codeine she doesn't want to use it because of potential harm to fetus.

Has anyone had a similar experience, and if so, can you provide solutions? as earlier stated, the doctor said everything appears normal and has no solution... does anyone know what this terrible pain is being caused by? Thank you in advance for any useful responses.


----------



## SabrinaKat

If your wife has what I have - growl -- I am quite petite and baby is quite large, so it is actually the baby pressing down, and it does feel like the top of your lady parts will collapse, but the best thing is to rest.... I started having the swelling down there a few weeks ago and the vaginal pain in the last few days, but I asked the ob/gyn if it was normal and it is....am also finding it difficult to walk and turn over in bed. I do take some paracetamol/tylenol and it helps a little....

sorry I can't make it all better, but I think rest is the best thing for her (and me) at the moment....

best wishes


----------



## jands

hoped we would get some more responses here... :nope:


----------



## Clara11

I have SPD an it sounds alot like what your wife is experiencing. The pain is much like being kicked. Turning over in bed, walking too fast, putting on trousers are uncomfortable. I have been advised to sleep with a pillow between my knees, try and rest as much as possible and when shopping not to push trolleys. Mine started at week 17 and by week 20 I was very uncomfortable. Now 24 weeks and I definitely feel better but have had to really try to take it easy. Hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## emerald78

I agree with Clara11 it sounds like spd


----------



## Fuchsia1412

sometimes the enlarging of the veins can make it very swollen and painful, hard to see anything but if there's nothing else apparent it could be that. I had this but later on...it's like the equiv of varicose veins but in the vaginal area. Is it an ache or a shooting pain?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. As the others have said, this sounds very much like the relaxation and stretching of the pubic bone (spd). It is entirely normal in pregnancy, and is as a result of ligaments relaxing and separating under the influence of pregnancy hormones in preparation for carrying and delivering a full term baby. It is the difficulty turning over in bed which gives it away, classic in spd. Women with severe spd do experience more pain than usual, and sometimes need physio and crutches as the pregnancy progresses. It doesn't eliminate all pain, but can ease it. 

I never got officially diagnosed with it, but suspect I had it because my pelvis cracked into place with every movement, and I felt tremendous pain in my pubic bone. It is essentially harmless and returns to normal within a few weeks of delivery, but it causes lots of pain, discomfort and misery for sufferers. Towards the end of my twin pregnancy I resorted to the odd paracetamol and hot water bottle every evening - got me thru those last few weeks  

It could be that once your baby reaches 20wks, the pressure eases as he/ she moves up and out of your wife's pelvis and into her abdomen. That said, the increasing weight of the baby may well make it worse - it's hard to know as every woman and every pregnancy is so different. Hole that helps, and please be assured that thisis nothing to worry about in terms of the baby or your wife's core health. As uncomfortable as it might be, it can't harm her or the pregnancy. 

As for the lump down below, this could be varicose veins which can occur I that area in pregnancy - again very normal and will vanish after delivery. It amazing just how much havoc a baby wreaks on a woman's body - all worth it in the end tho ;). It sounds very much like this baby is already putting lots of pressure on your oh pelvic region. I recommend lots of warm baths, feet up as much as possible and tlc from hubby. Take care and Imhooe things improve soon x


----------



## jands

Thank you very much for the detailed responses.
Is SPD related to Placenta Privia? do they go hand-in-hand, or are they separate things?

Thank you again for giving us advice. J


----------



## jands

Hello,

We had the 18 week ultrasound (it is now at 20 weeks).

There is no SPD or placenta previa... Well actually they said they can't see SPD on the ultrasound? I don't quite know what that is about, but they said everything looks normal... yet MY WIFE IS STILL SUFFERING MORE THAN EVER.

She is DYING IN PAIN. her vagina is hurting so bad, sharp, incredible pain. 

Anyone else have any advice? we can't get to the bottom of this... and she is suffering so badly... Also it is worrisome that something may be wrong?

HELP!


----------



## jands

by the way to UPDATE SYMPTOMS:
There is no swelling anymore.
The pain is now in the center of the vagina, as it originally was before it moved to the top closer to clitorus... now it is more "in" the vagina...
The pain is more intense now...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - spd is not the same as placenta previa and is entirely a musculo-skeletal issue. Spd cannot therefore be seen on scan. The pubic bone separates in all pregnancies, but in some women it separates too much and cause intense pain. this is totally harmless to the pregnancy and is a pain management issue for your wife rather than a risk to the baby. 

She should not have to put up with this level of pain and can be referred for physio which might help to ease her symptoms. I'd recommend visiting a family doctor or raising this again with her midwife, only then can she get the proper help. Just to reassure, this is not a threat to the pregnancy, and there are things that can be done to make your wife more comfortable. Hope that helps LD


----------



## jands

lizziedripping said:


> Hi - spd is not the same as placenta previa and is entirely a musculo-skeletal issue. Spd cannot therefore be seen on scan. The pubic bone separates in all pregnancies, but in some women it separates too much and cause intense pain. this is totally harmless to the pregnancy and is a pain management issue for your wife rather than a risk to the baby.
> 
> She should not have to put up with this level of pain and can be referred for physio which might help to ease her symptoms. I'd recommend visiting a family doctor or raising this again with her midwife, only then can she get the proper help. Just to reassure, this is not a threat to the pregnancy, and there are things that can be done to make your wife more comfortable. Hope that helps LD

Thank you for the Response.

We went back to the OBGYN multiple times and he didn't even know what SPD was, so I said "Pelvic alignment or looseness problems" and he knew what I was talking about yet said it can't be that. Obviously the doctor is wrong, because it doesn't seem like it can be anything BUT spd. His solution was to give my wife codeine, which she refuses to take because it is a class of drugs that has potential to be teratogenic...

Nevertheless, What is a "Physio"? Is that a Chiropracter? I think we need to go outside of HMO and private pay for a whatever treatment is necessary...

The doctor did a "pelvic Exam" and did not find anything...

Thank you for your help... please let me know what you mean by "physio" and we can maybe go into that direction...

we are not going to get help from the OBGYN or the Midwife...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi, physio is treatment by a physiotherapist. They are medically trained and help people recover from accidents, child birth and a whole myriad of physiological problems from sports injuries to basic back strain. Spd is a well recognised condition of pregnancy, and any registered physio will know how to treat, but there are some who specialise in pregnancy related aches and pains. I do hope your wife gets some relief some time soon - LD


----------

